# Home help required for Paphos area



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys

Our family is moving over to Cyprus at the end of March and as I ve been lurking around the forum for a while I saw some threads that said it was possible to get maybe Phillipino helpers for the home

Can anyone tell me how or where I can get further info from or indeed does anyone have any contact numbers I can have

Thank you


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I enquired about this and a Cypriot neighbour told me that only Cypriots or permanent residents can employ Filipinas or Sri Lancan maids. You have to be here 5 years before you can get permanent residency. I have a vague recollection of reading something similar in the Cyprus Mail too


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Well how stupid is that ????

A home help is a home help ?

That seems slightly undemocratic lol


Are there agencies who supply cleaning service ladies on a weekly basis there ?

Thanks

Philly x


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

No, these maids have to have a specific permit to be able to be here and are brought over for specific employers. The employers also have to lodge a bond so that if the maid loses her job she can be deported. I understand that maids can't moonlight either.

As always when looking for anything try the newspapers. You occasionally see adverts in the classifieds. Or do a search over the internet. Alternatively you could become a premium member and advertise for yourself!

This subject has been discussed at length several times before so there must be a thread with more details.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

OK thanks Babs I ll check over old threads the only problem with that as you said in another thread things and rules do change so the opportunity on the forum for new people ( i.e. people like me ) is to get uptodate info

Thanks x


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes, I appreciate that.


----------

